# How did your "Connected Home" installation go?



## RAD

Just curious, for folks that ordered the "Connected Home" upgrade and had your installation how did it go? As typical probably the majority of folks coming here had or are having problems which would skew the results but still wondering how it's going.


----------



## MikeW

I was the first in Tucson to get an HR24 and SWM16. The only hiccup was the lack of knowledge on how to get the home network into the mix. The install took nearly 4 hours. Overall, I am extremely pleased with the job, the price and the end result. Makes me quite unafraid of the two year commitment I just started.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Something not posted: I'm going to wait because it looks like D* doesn't have the "stuff" in place to provide for a sufficient percentage of successful installations yet.

I think six sigma is usually pretty goofy, but it could've helped here.


----------



## HDJulie

Mine went fine overall -- the installer did not know that I didn't have a SWM compatible dish so he had to do a dish replacement but once that was done, everything else was easy. I also did not connect to my home network. We're not going to have the boxes connect since we are on satellite internet.


----------



## Steve

I think you need a choice that reads:

_"Lots of issues, but everything got installed... finally."_

That was the case for me. I voted for #4, tho. 

Besides installation difficulties, my installer had no clue what to bring with him. It's a good thing he called before coming, so I could give him a list of what he was going to need.


----------



## veryoldschool

"Something else" 

I did it myself.


----------



## njfoses

I voted something else. I cant even get an install scheduled.


----------



## rgraetz

Everything got installed finally after a few call to customer service. Was promised HR24's when I ordered but they were not going to give them to today. Tech didnt have PI for the network DECA so it's not connected yet.


----------



## afulkerson

Tech just left here after a lot of trouble. My H20-100 was replaced with a h24-100. I said I needed and am21 for ota channels that DirecTv does not provide. I called tech support and they agreed that I needed a am21. But after trying for 20 mins she stated that they could not have two workorders open at the same time.

Tech went to my HR20-700 and it could not find the sat. It was unable to find the sat. He then went up stairs and tried my HR20-100 and it found the sat but did not find any dvr's that were networked. He then tried my HR21-100 and it found the sat but not other dvr's were networked.

We the took the HR20-100 downstairs and put it in place of the HR20-700 to see if it was cabling or dvr. The HR20-100 found the sat with no problem but still no dvr's were networked. The tech then replaced the HR20-700 with a HR24-500. After dowloading code to make MVR active the H24-100 found the HR24-500 that is in the living room.

Went back upstairs and found that the lights on the DECA unit were not on, because it was hooked up wrong. reversed the connections between the two sat port and the light came on and this dvr found the new HR24-500. Was not sure if that was ok because there was nothing recorded on it yet. I went to the H24-100 and it saw the HR20-100 in the bedroom and I could play back recordings from the bedroom HR20-100. 

This just left the HR21-100 that still did not work. After buch playing around and tech calling tech support that said to replace the HR21-100. He replaced it with a HR24-500. And now I had mrv working on all the units.

I still have to call DirecTv and get two AM21 for the recievers that were changed. I also need to get a deca unit for access to the internet. I will have to wait until he closes his work order before I call DirecTv back for the rest of my equipment.

I now have three new receivers and one old one.


----------



## Davenlr

Something else: Self Install


----------



## matt

I know if they replace an owned receiver for not being SWM compatable, it is now leased (per ACDT).

I wonder if they replace it because it isn't working properly if the replacement is also owned, since they are all the same in their system ) and ), it wouldn't be an upgrade.


----------



## matt

Something else: For less than the $206 they want I did it myself, excluding the DECA adapters so far.


----------



## p3pilot

Something Else: Installers had no idea how to hook up the internet connection using a normal DECA Adapter and wanted to cancel the install. After talking them into completing the install it initially didn't work due to how the PI to the SWiM LMB was installed, but this was a pre-existing condition.


----------



## texasmoose

*Something Else:* Install window had been set for Saturday between 12-4, the sub of a sub(D*>MASTEC>yet another sub) arrived an hour & 1/2 behind schedule. He came without the 2-way splitter, so he ended coming back today with it. Now everything is hooked up, but he wasn't able to stick around to see it through as he had other obligations. My DVRs aren't seeing one another. DECA module connected to the top Ethernet jack(all lights are *GREEN*) on my HR20-100 with the BSF. Here are some screen caps:



















Is the above *splitter* even approved for use with D* DECA application?










Additionally, under *Network Services*, when it defaults to "ConfigurationType" with Automatic selected & i hit "Connect Now" it says> starting network services>then it goes to "*Unable to Start Network Services"* error code <301>

<*Multi-Room*
a) Share Playlist=YES
b) Status:
1. Multi-Room=Authorized
2. *No networked DVRs Found*


----------



## DaaQ

That splitter is not even approved for swm let alone with deca. I do believe the configuration of the wiring is wrong from looking at the picture. But am pretty sure a bsf is not to be used on the hr20 100 but am not going outside to confirm right now. 
Splitter is definatly not compatible


----------



## DaaQ

I'm pretty sure the swm sat line is on its own and the deca goes on port 2 of the dvr


----------



## hitokage

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I think six sigma is usually pretty goofy, but it could've helped here.


It probably would have made things worse.


----------



## DFWHD

afulkerson said:


> Tech just left here after a lot of trouble. My H20-100 was replaced with a h24-100. I said I needed and am21 for ota channels that DirecTv does not provide. I called tech support and they agreed that I needed a am21. But after trying for 20 mins she stated that they could not have two workorders open at the same time.
> 
> Tech went to my HR20-700 and it could not find the sat. It was unable to find the sat. He then went up stairs and tried my HR20-100 and it found the sat but did not find any dvr's that were networked. He then tried my HR21-100 and it found the sat but not other dvr's were networked.
> 
> We the took the HR20-100 downstairs and put it in place of the HR20-700 to see if it was cabling or dvr. The HR20-100 found the sat with no problem but still no dvr's were networked. The tech then replaced the HR20-700 with a HR24-500. After dowloading code to make MVR active the H24-100 found the HR24-500 that is in the living room.
> 
> Went back upstairs and found that the lights on the DECA unit were not on, because it was hooked up wrong. reversed the connections between the two sat port and the light came on and this dvr found the new HR24-500. Was not sure if that was ok because there was nothing recorded on it yet. I went to the H24-100 and it saw the HR20-100 in the bedroom and I could play back recordings from the bedroom HR20-100.
> 
> This just left the HR21-100 that still did not work. After buch playing around and tech calling tech support that said to replace the HR21-100. He replaced it with a HR24-500. And now I had mrv working on all the units.
> 
> I still have to call DirecTv and get two AM21 for the recievers that were changed. I also need to get a deca unit for access to the internet. I will have to wait until he closes his work order before I call DirecTv back for the rest of my equipment.
> 
> I now have three new receivers and one old one.


D* ended up canceling my install because they say you can't use OTA with MRV due to the Hx24 units not being compatible with AM21s. Folks on this forum have confirmed they will, but 3 different calls to back to D* and they won't install me due to needing OTA. They really don't understand the technology yet, so maybe I'll wait until the fall to get this done. That way they've got time to learn it...


----------



## afulkerson

DFWHD said:


> D* ended up canceling my install because they say you can't use OTA with MRV due to the Hx24 units not being compatible with AM21s. Folks on this forum have confirmed they will, but 3 different calls to back to D* and they won't install me due to needing OTA. They really don't understand the technology yet, so maybe I'll wait until the fall to get this done. That way they've got time to learn it...


TYhey said that to me also, but what they are refering to is you can't diplex the ant for the ota into the deca/mrv setup. Once you explain that the ant connection will go to the am21 they may understand. The am21 will work with MRV via DECA. My am21's have shipped from DirecTv.


----------



## Hdhead

Installer arrived on Saturday without a clue of the equipment needs. Called his supervisor who was also clueless on how to install a system with 11 tuners. No SWM16s available, was going to use 2 SWM8s which I stopped dead in their tracks. Sent installer home, they were going to check with D* about what equipment I need, but still insisted that 2 SWM8's would work just like a SWM16.:nono2:


----------



## gpg

My installation was done last Friday, and it did get completed that morning, but not without some equipment issues. I needed a SWM16 since I have nine tuners, and when the installer called that morning to say he was coming, I told him so. He seemed surprised, and said he would have to check with someone and call me back.

Instead of calling back, he showed up an hour later. He didn't have a SWM16 because his boss wanted him to verify that my job required one. It took 30 seconds for him to see where my two WB68s were located and to verify that I had nine lines coming out of them. He called his boss to confirm the SWM16 was necessary, and then waited an hour in his van for another installer to deliver the SWM16!

After that things went reasonably well. The guy who delivered the SWM16 helped the first guy complete the installation. In their haste to finish they forgot to connect the four feeds from the LNB to the SWM16. That resulted in all the receivers showing SFSS for a couple of minutes. But while they were running around tightening the connections on the DECAs, I went to the SWM16 and immediately saw the problem. They both had sheepish looks on their faces when I pointed out the problem.

From the time the first guy arrived until they both left took about two hours, but half that was waiting time. It wasn't a smooth install, but not a disaster either. I voted for number 4 in the poll.


----------



## mikeny

As I posted Saturday, first the tech tried convincing me that my both my HR20-700 and HR-100 units weren't compatible with MRV. The 'market manager' on the phone eventually talked me into letting them replace my HR20-100 with a HR24 to simplify the install. Ok, if you must. 

However, they didn't have a power inserter to power the DECA at the router so they did nothing because they would lose money if they left the job incomplete.

They're supposed to come back Wednesday.


----------



## Steve

mikeny said:


> As I posted Saturday, first the tech tried convincing me that my both my HR20-700 and HR-100 units weren't compatible with MRV. The 'market manager' on the phone eventually talked me into letting them replace my HR20-100 with a HR24 to simplify the install. Ok, if you must.
> 
> However, they didn't have a power inserter to power the DECA at the router so they did nothing because they would lose money if they left the job incomplete.
> 
> They're supposed to come back Wednesday.


Hopefully they won't have it figured out by then, and you'll still get those 24's! Fingers-crossed.


----------



## mikeny

Steve said:


> Hopefully they won't have it figured out by then, and you'll still get those 24's! Fingers-crossed.


Yeah, I keep thinking they might change their minds.


----------



## tfederov

I called on Friday to schedule the MRV install. They said they could do Monday. Sweet! I arrange time off from work and get my receivers ready for the install.

Monday morning came and I got a call from the installer. They don't have the parts in stock! This was expected from what I've been reading in the internet forums but still disappointing. DIRECTV launches MRV apparently without being prepared in the least!. Instead of shipping the equipment and letting me install it, I now have to take ANOTHER day off and hope that they bring everything I need!

I'm very disappointed that I was charged over a hundred bucks plus three dollars a month so I can lose two days of vacation. I was hoping to spend my vacation somewhere else but it looks like that somewhere else will be my house.

"I'm sorry" won't get my days back nor will it replace the money I've given DIRECTV. "We regret the inconvenience" won't even scratch the surface. I'd love to see how they'd react if they had to lose vacation days over something you spent money on and didn't get anything to show for it on the day it was expected. 

I talked to a very nice CSR who helped me out and also have been talking to the install company as they try to get the parts in today still but none of that should have had to happen if everyone was prepared on day one.


----------



## Hdhead

tfederov, Have a great vacation day.


----------



## judson_west

*Something Else*: I had set up the install for Sunday 12-4. The install was to include replacing one of my HR20's with a HR24. The installer arrived at the end of the 12-4 window. I asked him if this was his first install and he said yes. He had just completed the class a couple of weeks ago, then went on vacation, and came back to this install. He took a look around to see what I had (3xHR20-700's, 1xWB68, and 1xAU9 Slimline, I believe (has 4 cables coming from the switch on the back of the dish)). He didn't say much except that he had to call his supervisor. After about 40 mins, I went out and asked him where we were on this install and he said we were on track. He was prepping the DECA modules when I met up with him. I asked him if I could help, like setting up the HR24 replacement. He said that he didn't have an HR24 on his work order. I said, "Then there's gonna be a problem." He said that all of my HR20's were compatible with DECA and I responded that was not the issue. I said that the DirecTV CSR promised an HR24, I agreed to a 2-yr commitment for the HR24 and there should be an HR24 in the mix. I called DirecTV and verified that there was no HR24 in the order. The tech called some order support line and I spoke with someone who repeated that the HR20's were compatible so there shouldn't be an issue. He also said that he could include a HR2x in the order for an additional $99. He couldn't get a HR24 and the HR23 would be the best he could do. I said that I could get that deal any day of the week and I had only agreed to this upgrade at this price since it included a HR24. So I canceled the install. I will be calling DirecTV today to discuss another install.

He also wanted to replace the switch on my dish to a SWM switch. Is this really necessary?


----------



## sigma1914

judson_west said:


> ...
> 
> He also wanted to replace the switch on my dish to a SWM switch. Is this really necessary?


Yes, you need SWM to use DECA.


----------



## Hdhead

sigma1914 said:


> Yes, you need SWM to use DECA.


Your whole adventure is the fault of the initial CSR contact. You were never eligible for a free HR24 upgrade and one would never be generated on the install order given your current setup. Sorry man.


----------



## tfederov

Hdhead said:


> tfederov, Have a great vacation day.


Heck, I'm going to catch up on email from home and at least try not to drown when I go back into the office tomorrow.


----------



## Hdhead

tfederov said:


> Heck, I'm going to catch up on email from home and at least try not to drown when I go back into the office tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## judson_west

sigma1914 said:


> Yes, you need SWM to use DECA.


 I understand that he needed to upgrade my WB68 multiswitch to a SWM8 byt did he need to change out the switch on the back of my dish too?



Hdhead said:


> Your whole adventure is the fault of the initial CSR contact. You were never eligible for a free HR24 upgrade and one would never be generated on the install order given your current setup. Sorry man.


 You're right. A HR24 upgrade was not mandatory, but the CSR did, supposedly, put it into the order and it should have been there. If there was a change to the order, I should have been notified before the tech showed up and wasted everyone's time.


----------



## sigma1914

judson_west said:


> I understand that he needed to upgrade my WB68 multiswitch to a SWM8 byt did he need to change out the switch on the back of my dish too?


He could either do a SWM LNB with correct splitters or a SWM8.


----------



## dennisj00

texasmoose said:


> *Something Else:* Install window had been set for Saturday between 12-4, the sub of a sub(D*>MASTEC>yet another sub) arrived an hour & 1/2 behind schedule. He came without the 2-way splitter, so he ended coming back today with it. Now everything is hooked up, but he wasn't able to stick around to see it through as he had other obligations. My DVRs aren't seeing one another. DECA module connected to the top Ethernet jack(all lights are *GREEN*) on my HR20-100 with the BSF. Here are some screen caps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the above *splitter* even approved for use with D* DECA application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, under *Network Services*, when it defaults to "ConfigurationType" with Automatic selected & i hit "Connect Now" it says> starting network services>then it goes to "*Unable to Start Network Services"* error code <301>
> 
> <*Multi-Room*
> a) Share Playlist=YES
> b) Status:
> 1. Multi-Room=Authorized
> 2. *No networked DVRs Found*


You didn't mention your pre-existing network, but your DVR shouldn't be getting a 16.8.25.x ip (unless you work / live with HP!)

Can you give us more details on your internet connection and router?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> You didn't mention your pre-existing network, but your DVR shouldn't be getting a 16.8.25.x ip (unless you work / live with HP!)
> 
> Can you give us more details on your internet connection and router?


That bottom photo shows no default gateway or DNS IP - that would make finding any Internet pretty much impossible. The correct network setup is required.


----------



## Shades228

Hdhead said:


> Your whole adventure is the fault of the initial CSR contact. You were never eligible for a free HR24 upgrade and one would never be generated on the install order given your current setup. Sorry man.


Even if the CSR had ordered an HD DVR the tech didn't have an HR24 so he would have just installed the HD DVR that he had.


----------



## judson_west

sigma1914 said:


> He could either do a SWM LNB with correct splitters or a SWM8.


 Exactly my thinking. Since I do have, currently, 8 drops across 5 rooms (not all drops have receivers connected to them) that he would leave my dish alone and just swap out the multiswitch for a SWM8.


----------



## judson_west

Shades228 said:


> Even if the CSR had ordered an HD DVR the tech didn't have an HR24 so he would have just installed the HD DVR that he had.


 The tech said that IF the CSR had noted in the tech notes that a HR24 was to be installed, he would have pulled a HR24 off the shelf and put it into his truck. Now, if there was no HR24 "on the shelf", I don't know what would have happened. I would hope that he would say that the install/upgrade would have to be rescheduled until a HR24 appeared on the shelf.


----------



## waynebtx

I just looked it up online for me and got this
You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000.


----------



## Steve

waynebtx said:


> I just looked it up online for me and got this
> You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000.


I saw that on my account the other day, even after my "Connected Home" installation was complete and working! I noticed the message was gone today.

My package was the grandfathered "TC+Locals". I set up my install by phone with a CSR.


----------



## tfederov

That's what I had too. I believe they need to activate it over the phone.


----------



## dennisj00

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That bottom photo shows no default gateway or DNS IP - that would make finding any Internet pretty much impossible. The correct network setup is required.


Yes, Steve reminded me that this is probably the 160.254.8.x address that's self assigned (no DHCP server) - thus no Internet connection.

While I tested that months (a year?) ago, I didn't remember it being a Class B address.

And also no reason to blank it out for the photo!


----------



## njblackberry

tfederov said:


> I called on Friday to schedule the MRV install. They said they could do Monday. Sweet! I arrange time off from work and get my receivers ready for the install.
> 
> Monday morning came and I got a call from the installer. They don't have the parts in stock! This was expected from what I've been reading in the internet forums but still disappointing. DIRECTV launches MRV apparently without being prepared in the least!. Instead of shipping the equipment and letting me install it, I now have to take ANOTHER day off and hope that they bring everything I need!
> 
> I'm very disappointed that I was charged over a hundred bucks plus three dollars a month so I can lose two days of vacation. I was hoping to spend my vacation somewhere else but it looks like that somewhere else will be my house.
> 
> "I'm sorry" won't get my days back nor will it replace the money I've given DIRECTV. "We regret the inconvenience" won't even scratch the surface. I'd love to see how they'd react if they had to lose vacation days over something you spent money on and didn't get anything to show for it on the day it was expected.
> 
> I talked to a very nice CSR who helped me out and also have been talking to the install company as they try to get the parts in today still but none of that should have had to happen if everyone was prepared on day one.


Consistency is good. I had the exact same experience.
I even spoke to the installation company this morning and made sure they knew that I needed an SWM-16. Sent the installer anyway without one.

Out of work today.
And another day to come.

Disgraceful to treat long standing customers this way. Of course when the 20th rolls around I am sure they will turn off MRV.


----------



## bobnielsen

Everything self-installed, no issues:lol:

Activation took two phone calls but wasn't effective until a few hours after the second call


----------



## Shades228

Just got the automated message call saying tech will be here in an hour will post an update to see if I'm in with the no swm 16 in stock club. Tech just called he used the last SWM 16 they had on his last job due to a customer changing their order once he got there. I had to reschedule but at least he didn't say 2 SWM 8's would work.


----------



## dem

texasmoose said:


> Is the above *splitter* even approved for use with D* DECA application?


Isn't the SWM control channel at 2.3 MHz? That splitter looks like a bad idea.


----------



## veryoldschool

dem said:


> Isn't the SWM control channel at 2.3 MHz? That splitter looks like a bad idea.


While it isn't "a good idea", it also isn't the problem either.
The receiver has good SAT signals, good DECA LEDs and is having problems with its network configuration. This pretty much is in the receiver.


----------



## hilmar2k

judson_west said:


> *Something Else*: I had set up the install for Sunday 12-4. The install was to include replacing one of my HR20's with a HR24. The installer arrived at the end of the 12-4 window. I asked him if this was his first install and he said yes. He had just completed the class a couple of weeks ago, then went on vacation, and came back to this install. He took a look around to see what I had (3xHR20-700's, 1xWB68, and 1xAU9 Slimline, I believe (has 4 cables coming from the switch on the back of the dish)). He didn't say much except that he had to call his supervisor. After about 40 mins, I went out and asked him where we were on this install and he said we were on track. He was prepping the DECA modules when I met up with him. I asked him if I could help, like setting up the HR24 replacement. He said that he didn't have an HR24 on his work order. I said, "Then there's gonna be a problem." He said that all of my HR20's were compatible with DECA and I responded that was not the issue. I said that the DirecTV CSR promised an HR24, I agreed to a 2-yr commitment for the HR24 and there should be an HR24 in the mix. I called DirecTV and verified that there was no HR24 in the order. The tech called some order support line and I spoke with someone who repeated that the HR20's were compatible so there shouldn't be an issue. He also said that he could include a HR2x in the order for an additional $99. He couldn't get a HR24 and the HR23 would be the best he could do. I said that I could get that deal any day of the week and I had only agreed to this upgrade at this price since it included a HR24. So I canceled the install. I will be calling DirecTV today to discuss another install.
> 
> He also wanted to replace the switch on my dish to a SWM switch. Is this really necessary?


Wow, this reads like I typed it. I had the exact same experience. I, however, let the install proceed, and called DIRECTV back to discuss the lack of the HR24. The agreed it should have been included, and set up another appointment for this morning to install that and to correct an incomplete WHDVR install. Tech arrives today sans HR24. Another call to DIRECTV and they are willing to send me one for $99, and they can't guarantee it will be a 24. I say no thanks. I called back a while later and spoke with sevral people, and now have another appointment for Wednesday for the installation of an HR24. Fingers crossed....


----------



## RobertE

hilmar2k said:


> Wow, this reads like I typed it. I had the exact same experience. I, however, let the install proceed, and called DIRECTV back to discuss the lack of the HR24. The agreed it should have been included, and set up another appointment for this morning to install that and to correct an incomplete WHDVR install. Tech arrives today sans HR24. Another call to DIRECTV and they are willing to send me one for $99, and they can't guarantee it will be a 24. I say no thanks. I called back a while later and spoke with sevral people, and now have another appointment for Wednesday for the installation of an HR24. Fingers crossed....


Bottom line, a CSR should not be promising Hx24s.


----------



## Shades228

RobertE said:


> Bottom line, a CSR should not be promising Hx24s.


+1

Also people should not feel entitled to one either.


----------



## veryoldschool

Shades228 said:


> Also people should not feel entitled to one either.


Didn't you see the memo?
"I'm special" :lol:


----------



## judson_west

Shades228 said:


> +1
> 
> Also people should not feel entitled to one either.


 I don't feel entitled. I just what we agreed on. If that doesn't happen, then I want to renegotiate the work order.


----------



## Shades228

judson_west said:


> I don't feel entitled. I just what we agreed on. If that doesn't happen, then I want to renegotiate the work order.


They cannot agree on a model number.


----------



## BattleZone

judson_west said:


> I said that the DirecTV CSR promised an HR24, I agreed to a 2-yr commitment for the HR24 and there should be an HR24 in the mix.


This isn't necessarily directed at you, per se, but to help with a common misunderstanding, which affected you.

Ordering MRV/DECA does NOT mean you'll get upgraded to H24/HR24s!

CSRs can promise you anything they want, but have NO power to deliver specific receiver models, EVER!

Notes in the system are irrelevant and meaningless. They often don't reach the tech, but even if they do, he can freely ignore them. Only *work order line items* carry any weight, and work orders do NOT specify model numbers, just receiver categories like "Basic Receiver" or "HD-DVR".

DECA-compatible receivers will NOT be upgraded under the DECA upgrade policy unless you pay for that upgrade, and even then, a specific model number can not be guaranteed by anyone.

I'm sorry that your CSR promised you something they were in no position to deliver, but DirecTV policy is clear and well-known here (and has been discussed ad nausium).

This isn't a new policy; the DECA upgrade policy is just an extension of long-standing receiver policy, which is: you can only order receivers by category, and you get whatever the tech has on his truck in that category.


----------



## texasmoose

dennisj00 said:


> You didn't mention your pre-existing network, but your DVR shouldn't be getting a 16.8.25.x ip (unless you work / live with HP!)
> 
> Can you give us more details on your internet connection and router?


I'm not connected to a router. I was under the impression that's not required. I know it is if I want to be able to take advantage of VoD, Media Sharing, Directv2pc, but we don't use these features anymore.


----------



## hilmar2k

RobertE said:


> Bottom line, a CSR should not be promising Hx24s.





Shades228 said:


> +1
> 
> Also people should not feel entitled to one either.





Shades228 said:


> They cannot agree on a model number.


I'll ammend my post slightly. I was not promised an HR24. I was, however, promised an HD DVR, which was not delivered. I said HR24 because the installer said that's all they have now. They don't install anything else. I knew there was no guarantee of an HR24 when the HD DVR was offered.

That said, if a CSR says that an upgraded receiver is included in my WHDVR upgrade, DIRECTV needs to stand behind that. I realize mistakes are made, but that doesn't get them off the hook. My installation appointment is Wednesday, and if they show up with something other than an HR24, they won't hear a peep out of me. If they don't show up with an HD DVR, however, I will get back on the phone with DIRECTV.


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> I'll ammend my post slightly. I was not promised an HR24. I was, however, promised an HD DVR, which was not delivered. I said HR24 because the installer said that's all they have now. They don't install anything else. I knew there was no guarantee of an HR24 when the HD DVR was offered.
> 
> That said, if a CSR says that an upgraded receiver is included in my WHDVR upgrade, DIRECTV needs to stand behind that. I realize mistakes are made, but that doesn't get them off the hook. My installation appointment is Wednesday, and if they show up with something other than an HR24, they won't hear a peep out of me. If they don't show up with an HD DVR, however, I will get back on the phone with DIRECTV.


I only know what you have from your sig, but what HD DVR was coming and why and how much extra was it?


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> I only know what you have from your sig, but what HD DVR was coming and why and how much extra was it?


The CSR offered to upgrade my R16 to a "whole home DVR capable" DVR for no charge. Seemed too good of a deal to pass up. There was no mention of model, but I hoped that since it was coinciding with a DECA install that it would be an HR24. When the installer arrived, he said that's all they have now (but it wasn;t on his work order, so he couldn't install it).


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> The CSR offered to upgrade my R16 to a "whole home DVR capable" DVR for no charge. Seemed too good of a deal to pass up. There was no mention of model, but I hoped that since it was coinciding with a DECA install that it would be an HR24. When the installer arrived, he said that's all they have now (but it wasn;t on his work order, so he couldn't install it).


"OK" this turned out to be "bad data", because had it been a R15, it would have needed to be swapped to be compatible with SWiM. This only means a R16 and doesn't cost anything as it's part of the DECA upgrade. She "may have meant well", but the computer knew better and kicked it.


----------



## dpeters11

Installer came out, did part of the install, told me he just needed to put in the band stop filter for the 20-100, then heard him leaving. He came back a bit later with the second DECA and we got it working opted into the beta, but I had to call DirecTV to get the service activated. At first they told me my receivers weren't compatibe with DECA (HR20-100 and HR22-100), then told me it was $3 per receiver.

My signal strengths are great now though.


----------



## redram38

I voted for the last one, I guess it is the closest to what happened here. The installer got here on-time, but saw I needed a SWM 16 and it was not on the work order. After telling him DTV knew this was needed and I have already been on the phone with them for hours trying to get the install set, he called and was able to located the equipment needed to do the install. The installer did a great job, however I think I knew more about what MRV was ( and he even said he could use some training from me on this LOL ) I now have 4 DVR's and one HD receiver hooked up on DECA and it is working great. I now have the SWM system set up with just one dish and can get rid of multiple wires running around the house. I can also get rid of 4 additional Cat 6 cables. Overall I rate the install A+ with the installer and F to Directv for: 1. Keeping me on the phone for about 3 hours and 3 call backs after being disconnected just to get the install set and 2. Not putting what I needed on the work order. 3. Having the rep from India try and tell the installer after he finished, the SWM was not needed and he should not have installed it (I have 9 tuners) and 4. Even contracting this type stuff to India and not giving the jobs to the people in USA. 

I tipped the installer and am now a member of the DECA force. Oh and when I asked him not to do the 02468 to download the latest SW he had no problems with that either. I explained that all my recordings would be erased if he did and he was fine with not doing it.


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> "OK" this turned out to be "bad data", because had it been a R15, it would have needed to be swapped to be compatible with SWiM. This only means a R16 and doesn't cost anything as it's part of the DECA upgrade. She "may have meant well", but the computer knew better and kicked it.


None of that is my problem. Again, I know mistakes happen, but when a representative of a company makes an offer, the company needs to stand behind it if it is reasonable to do so (which in this case it mose certainly is).

All should be well on Wednesday.


----------



## oldengineer

My install was pretty smooth. I had 2 supervisors and 1 installer since I was the first DECA install for this group. My only glitch was having to refresh services to get out of MRV Beta after installation was complete. Doug Brott solved that.

This is definitely a great system. My wireless setup worked OK most of the time between DVRs but watching an HD show on my H21 box was painful. Now everything is smooth and jitter free.

I don't like D* computerized billing much. My due date is the 21st and I paid it several days ago. After the changes and prorates D* decided that I owe an additional 1.78 and it was due on May 21.


----------



## sbuckler

Had an install set for between 12-4 today. Tech called at 2:30 and I asked if he had a SWM16.....he said no and we both agreed to not waste our time. He was as discouraged as I was and gave me his number to call in to D*. Talked to a nice lady and I listed the equipment I need. She wrote a new work order and said they will ship the sub the parts overnight to them. Have a new install date for Wednesday............we'll see.


----------



## Blurayfan

Installation was completed, but installer ran into problem child HR20-100 and first attempt was unsuccessful. When DirecTV had the HSP send a tech again this time he had the diagram of how to install the HR20-100 but didn't have a splitter. The problem was resolved by replacing the HR20-100 with a HR24-500.


----------



## spartanstew

tfederov said:


> I called on Friday to schedule the MRV install. They said they could do Monday. Sweet! I arrange time off from work and get my receivers ready for the install.
> 
> Monday morning came and I got a call from the installer. They don't have the parts in stock! This was expected from what I've been reading in the internet forums but still disappointing. DIRECTV launches MRV apparently without being prepared in the least!. Instead of shipping the equipment and letting me install it, I now have to take ANOTHER day off and hope that they bring everything I need!
> 
> I'm very disappointed that I was charged over a hundred bucks plus three dollars a month so I can lose two days of vacation. I was hoping to spend my vacation somewhere else but it looks like that somewhere else will be my house.
> 
> "I'm sorry" won't get my days back nor will it replace the money I've given DIRECTV. "We regret the inconvenience" won't even scratch the surface. I'd love to see how they'd react if they had to lose vacation days over something you spent money on and didn't get anything to show for it on the day it was expected.
> 
> I talked to a very nice CSR who helped me out and also have been talking to the install company as they try to get the parts in today still but none of that should have had to happen if everyone was prepared on day one.


I had a feeling when I never heard from you today that it wasn't good news.


----------



## Billzebub

I voted for #2, although my install was completed today. The installer told me he didn't have the DECA network module. When I explained to him that a receiver DECA unit could be used for the same thing he didn't believe me. When I convinced him he told me he couldn't use a SWIM power supply for the DECA. A call to DIRECTV convinced him he was wrong. When he couldn't get the new H24 to view the DVRs I suggested he download the latest software. That did the trick.

he was a nice guy, but I don't think he was given enough training for the DECA setup. The software problem was probably just a case of him being a bit frazzled by the DECA experience. 

On the plus side, his next customer won't have the same problem.


----------



## mikeny

Billzebub said:


> When I convinced him he told me he couldn't use a SWIM power supply for the DECA. A call to DIRECTV convinced him he was wrong.


I wish I knew that Saturday when my installer was here and why they rescheduled for Wednesday. That 'power inserter' was the only thing he said he didn't have. He probably did have a SWIM power supply.

Is there in fact a specific DECA power supply at all?


----------



## Steve

mikeny said:


> [...] Is there in fact a specific DECA power supply at all?


My installer brought the 18v power inserter pictured here.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeny said:


> I wish I knew that Saturday when my installer was here and why they rescheduled for Wednesday. That 'power inserter' was the only thing he said he didn't have. He probably did have a SWIM power supply.
> 
> Is there in fact a specific DECA power supply at all?





Steve said:


> My installer brought the 18v power inserter pictured here.


^ that is the current one for this, but the PI-21 for the SWMLine works also. Both were used in the testing of DECA.


----------



## mikeny

Steve said:


> My installer brought the 18v power inserter pictured here.





veryoldschool said:


> ^ that is the current one for this, but the PI-21 for the SWMLine works also. Both were used in the testing of DECA.


Incredible.


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> ^ that is the current one for this, but the PI-21 for the SWMLine works also. Both were used in the testing of DECA.





mikeny said:


> Incredible.


If you use the 29v instead of the 18v, do you get faster trickplay response? :scratchin


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> If you use the 29v instead of the 18v, do you get faster trickplay response? :scratchin


For some odd reason I lost my network connection.

Hey Smoke, you still out there?


----------



## Newshawk

Actually, my Whole Home DVR Service install went surprisingly well, considering I had goofed and not made sure that a DECA for broadband was included. I had a nagging thought about that but didn't follow up on it. The only snag I had was that the tech did not have a two way splitter for my HR20-100. His supervisor brought it out to him and we chatted for about 15 minutes or so until he got a call and hand to go help another tech. He did tell me that the broadband DECAs won't be available until July.

I'm going to do one of two things. I'll either get a DECA power supply and move the DECA on the HR20 to the line for broadband (the tech did connect the second line into the HR20 location to allow me to connect the broadband DECA when I get it) and take the HR20 out of the MRV network for now or I'll find a way to hook up the HR20's DECA to the network and feed the DVR. I've tried it once and it didn't see the network. If someone could PM me with some tips or tricks I'd appreciate it.

Oh, and one great side benefit-the _lowest_ signal strength I have on _any_ of the satellites is a 92 (as seen on my living room HR22.) Even TX19 on 103ca is 95!


----------



## jokertrm

Man I wish there was a way to screen the installer they send out to do these things. 

As the installer walked 8 am on a Sunday morning, he admitted that I was his first Whole Home install... ever. I shouldn't have to tell you that's not the kind of cherry you want to pop. I'm not a novice when it comes to satellite installs, and I don't expect every installer to be an expert, but at a very minimum I want them to understand how the product works, and how to set it up properly.

He held his phone tight to his ear as he talked to another installer and frantically referred to a wrinkled wire diagram on his clip-board like the clouds surrounding his ignorance would open up and an epiphany would spew forth from this cryptic page. No chance. He mentioned that he had taken a class a couple of months ago, but there was no hands on training. Confidence was low. 

Fumbling around with DECAs I heard him say to his lifeline on the phone, "Will that work". I asked questions, but only got half-answers, and let me check on thats. I know it's his first install but this guy was not prepared.

Eventually he got my Living room DVR to see recordings on my Bedroom DVR. I thought "Success!". Only to discover later that he failed to connect my router to the setup. So OnDemand, TVApps only work from one receiver. I am not a happy customer. 

I call DTV, and spend an hour+ on the phone with multiple CSRs after explaining the issue several times I get different answers from every CSR with obvious levels of technical knowledge and understanding. When I get to my second supervisor our discussion reveals that I was missing a DECA, the installer took the DECA that was supposed to be connected to my router. 

They will be sending another DECA in a couple of days. 

Get it together DTV. Seriously.


----------



## techovercharge

sbuckler said:


> Had an install set for between 12-4 today. Tech called at 2:30 and I asked if he had a SWM16.....he said no and we both agreed to not waste our time. He was as discouraged as I was and gave me his number to call in to D*. Talked to a nice lady and I listed the equipment I need. She wrote a new work order and said they will ship the sub the parts overnight to them. Have a new install date for Wednesday............we'll see.


you know what that nice lady did?? nothing... she whatever u wanted to hear just to get you off the phone 
she's gonna ship something overnight to the sub? lol thats a new one


----------



## techovercharge

oops forgot to type said


----------



## veryoldschool

techovercharge said:


> you know what that nice lady did?? nothing... she whatever u wanted to hear just to get you off the phone
> she's gonna ship something overnight to the sub? lol thats a new one





techovercharge said:


> oops forgot to type said


Having a bad day?


----------



## techovercharge

just a very long day


----------



## veryoldschool

techovercharge said:


> just a very long day


"I hear you" this whole "deal" has made for some very long days for most of us.


----------



## sbuckler

techovercharge said:


> you know what that nice lady did?? nothing... she whatever u wanted to hear just to get you off the phone
> she's gonna ship something overnight to the sub? lol thats a new one


I prefer to think that she did her job. In fact the sub checked his hand held and confirmed everything was in fact ordered....within minutes of the call to D*. Glass is half full .


----------



## David MacLeod

wonder if supply chain would be better if they had enough deca modules and BSF's to cover all the 20-100 units. seems they are swapping out a lot with hr24's to cover the missing adapters.
that must cost...


----------



## Hdhead

David MacLeod said:


> wonder if supply chain would be better if they had enough deca modules and BSF's to cover all the 20-100 units. seems they are swapping out a lot with hr24's to cover the missing adapters.
> that must cost...


Instead of a DECA adapter would you like a brand new shiny HR-24? Duh


----------



## mikeny

David MacLeod said:


> wonder if supply chain would be better if they had enough deca modules and BSF's to cover all the 20-100 units. seems they are swapping out a lot with hr24's to cover the missing adapters.
> that must cost...





Hdhead said:


> Instead of a DECA adapter would you like a brand new shiny HR-24? Duh


It will also cost them if the rigged HR20-100 configuration really doesn't work and they keep sending techs to troubleshoot. Doug posted that there have problems reported even with the recommended HR20-100 set-up. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459619#post2459619


----------



## Todd H

Install was scheduled for Saturday morning between 8-12. Installer called me and told me he was running behind and would be here around 2 PM.

Installer arrived around 2 PM and had everything up and running in no time. When it came time to connect everything to my network we hit a snag. He was under the impression that you could just plug an ethernet cable into the second port of the receiver.

After telling him he'd need another DECA to connect everything to my home network he went outside and talked with someone from DirecTV on the phone. After a few minutes he came back in and installed the third DECA and everything was good to go.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeny said:


> It will also cost them if the rigged HR20-100 configuration really doesn't work and they keep sending techs to troubleshoot. Doug posted that there have problems reported even with the recommended HR20-100 set-up. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459619#post2459619


I've been working with one of these HR20-100 customers, and his troubles look more like they're simply network settings.

MOST OF THESE issues may go away if the installer installs a DECA to router bridge and then all the receivers use DHCP.


----------



## veryoldschool

Todd H said:


> After a few minutes *he came back in and installed the third DECA and everything was good to go*.


I really want everyone to know how much the DECA to router bridge makes the networking setup after the install *WORK*.
DHCP makes this "plug & play".


----------



## Todd H

veryoldschool said:


> I really want everyone to know how much the DECA to router bridge makes the networking setup after the install *WORK*.
> DHCP makes this "plug & play".


Yep. Worked like a charm. VOD is working like a champ without me having to do a thing.

I wonder how many installers are confused by the home network connection. I've read a good number of posts where the installer skipped the extra DECA and just plugged the home network cable to the second ethernet port.


----------



## paragon

hilmar2k said:


> None of that is my problem. Again, I know mistakes happen, but when a representative of a company makes an offer, the company needs to stand behind it if it is reasonable to do so (which in this case it mose certainly is).
> 
> All should be well on Wednesday.


Man, I had the same experience as you (with them telling me I needed one of my receivers swapped for an HR24 and then it not being on the work order). I wish I would have fought harder to get the replacement receiver. Instead I asked them to waive all of the installation charges, so I ended up with a free DECA upgrade and no new commitment. Still not a bad result, I guess.


----------



## RobertE

veryoldschool said:


> I've been working with one of these HR20-100 customers, and his troubles look more like they're simply network settings.
> 
> MOST OF THESE issues may go away if the installer installs a DECA to router bridge and then all the receivers use DHCP.


You are 100%. The HR20-100s need a connection to a router in order to work with DECA. It's a known issue. See here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2460963&postcount=30


----------



## joed32

Seems to be running just about 1/3 of all installs are successful.


----------



## hilmar2k

paragon said:


> Man, I had the same experience as you (with them telling me I needed one of my receivers swapped for an HR24 and then it not being on the work order). I wish I would have fought harder to get the replacement receiver. Instead I asked them to waive all of the installation charges, so I ended up with a free DECA upgrade and no new commitment. Still not a bad result, I guess.


I generally cut DIRECTV a lot of slack. I have been a customer for a lot of years (I go back to the days of USSB on my original account with them) and don't plan to go anywhere. I'll defend them more often than not. But in this case I needed to hold their feet to the fire. In my view it was unacceptable to offer a free receiver upgrade and then not deliver on that offer.

Like I said, thoguh, all should be well tomorrow.


----------



## afulkerson

RobertE said:


> You are 100%. The HR20-100s need a connection to a router in order to work with DECA. It's a known issue. See here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2460963&postcount=30


I have a HR20-100 working with mrv and there is no connection back to the router. I have two HR24-500's and one h24-100 and one HR20-100 and they all work with MRV and DECA.

I do want the network connection for VOD and apps and they are supposed to be here this morning to install a DECA and PI and hook it up to my newwork.


----------



## hilmar2k

joed32 said:


> Seems to be running just about 1/3 of all installs are successful.


Yup, and it seems like a bunch of the failed installs are due to the lack of knowledge by the techs regarding bridging the DECA cloud to the internet. This seems to be a training issue.


----------



## afulkerson

Tech came here at noon today to install ethernet bridge for DECA/MRV to internet. I told him how to hook it up and he was done in about 10 mins.


----------



## davido

Install completed in 3 hrs.
Replaced dish (was a 5LNB) & removed 6x8 Zinwell multiswitch.
SD Tivo upgraded to HR24.
Installer's first time hooking up DECA cloud to router, but a quick question to this board and installation completed smoothly.

Also, MRV enabled on a legacy (total choice) package. I was hoping I wouldn't need to switch to a current package, as I really watch Speed HD, and that would've been ~$7 package increase. 

Thank you DBSTalk!


----------



## barryb

Install went without a hitch. Driver showed up on time, and got out of his truck with (to my surprise) a SWM16. I showed him my setup, and he then asked for phone to call his supervisor up. I got a two-truck install with all sorts of red carpet laid out for me. "Whole home" DVR service is activated and working well across 12 tuners.

Super happy with DirecTV.

I chose not to blur the plates out in hopes that DirecTV will chase down these installers and let them know what a fantastic, courteous and professional job they did for me.










I am happy I went ahead and bit the bullet to get my entire house on DECA's instead of the mix-match setup I had in place.


----------



## mikeny

mikeny said:


> As I posted Saturday, first the tech tried convincing me that my both my HR20-700 and HR-100 units weren't compatible with MRV. The 'market manager' on the phone eventually talked me into letting them replace my HR20-100 with a HR24 to simplify the install. Ok, if you must.
> 
> However, they didn't have a power inserter to power the DECA at the router so they did nothing because they would lose money if they left the job incomplete.
> 
> They're supposed to come back Wednesday.


Circus continues: My rescheduled installer called this morning at 8:15 AM and denied that he was responsible for switching me to SWM. He said it wasn't on the order. In the same breath he was warning me about my incompatible R15. I explained that I was removing that and I ordered a HR24 to replace it. He only expected to install that HR24 and DECAs. He didn't have SWM parts. Supposedly the warehouse has only 1 and it's supposed to be for someone else. He also only has 1 HR24 for me, which is on my order even though the Saturday plan _which they talked me into _was to replace my HR20-100 with a HR24 as well. I wanted to talk to his supervisor which he denied me because he said he's a private contractor. He told me to call DirecTV which I did. They confirmed at least that I'm supposed to get SWM of course. However they can't request the local office to call me because it's not my "install window" (12-3) yet. Plus can't call the installer because they can't call anyone.

So I called the installer again. I told him how DirecTV confirmed my SWM. upgrade. This time he said he would contact someone to have them "change the order". He also said he will have to call supervisor in the field as well to figure all this out.

He's already warning me that he's done at 5 PM and I may need to reschedule if he can't get what's needed because he has 2 other jobs before me. I wanted to confirm with him all the other items but he was driving and said we'll talk later.

It's not looking good.

The necessary parts as well as the events of what took place Saturday or I should say didn't take place Saturday were obviously not communicated to this installer and/or the HSP who sent him the job.


----------



## mikeny

Wow. I was able to get in touch with the local office who talked with the installer. Supposedly he will be coming with a tech supervisor between 2-4 with everything I need. 

I'll report later.


----------



## Lyor

Had new system installed with two hd dvrs and two hd receivers. Tech mounted slimeline on corner of roof with outstanding view of the south west sky. He ran new cables and used a short (20 ft) run, newly installed by Knology, of existing cable. The two receivers are H-24s and the only down side, not sure it really a negative, is he only had one HR-24 so he put that in and an HR-22. He then installed the DECA bridge to my home network. He was able to activate all 4 of the boxs online the first time. He then brought on line the 2 DVRs and configured them for MRV. Last he brought up the H-24s and configured them. Absolutly everything came up on line, on network and seeing the DECA cloud components and my networked computers with NO issues at all. I am still learning all the in's and out's but am pleased with the install, system performance and capabilities.


----------



## ToBeFrank

Just got my install completed. It was the installer's first time doing one. He recognized that he needed to upgrade me to SWiM, and he also knew how to hook up my HR20-100.

Of course MRV didn't work when he tried it because he did not know that he needed to hook it up to my router before MRV would work. He was planning to hook up to my router anyway, but he didn't have the power supply he needed to hook up to the router and would have to come back.

I told him how he could hook it up with another DECA interface. It took some convincing, and I had to show him how the signals would be propagating through before it made sense enough for him to try it. Once we worked together and hooked up the DECA interface to my router everything worked like a champ. He thanked me and wrote it down so he'd know in future installs. He said he'd be a genius to the rest of the installers here for knowing how to do this. :lol:

The whole install took way longer than I wanted it to, but I'm not upset as that's how new things like this go.


----------



## memory

BattleZone said:


> This isn't necessarily directed at you, per se, but to help with a common misunderstanding, which affected you.
> 
> Ordering MRV/DECA does NOT mean you'll get upgraded to H24/HR24s!
> 
> CSRs can promise you anything they want, but have NO power to deliver specific receiver models, EVER!
> 
> Notes in the system are irrelevant and meaningless. They often don't reach the tech, but even if they do, he can freely ignore them. Only *work order line items* carry any weight, and work orders do NOT specify model numbers, just receiver categories like "Basic Receiver" or "HD-DVR".
> 
> DECA-compatible receivers will NOT be upgraded under the DECA upgrade policy unless you pay for that upgrade, and even then, a specific model number can not be guaranteed by anyone.
> 
> I'm sorry that your CSR promised you something they were in no position to deliver, but DirecTV policy is clear and well-known here (and has been discussed ad nausium).
> 
> This isn't a new policy; the DECA upgrade policy is just an extension of long-standing receiver policy, which is: you can only order receivers by category, and you get whatever the tech has on his truck in that category.


+1 and amen

Do some of you realize that some offices are just lucky to have MRV equip in them!!!! OURS just got a nice fresh shipment of the h20-600's soooo how would ya feel about me dropping one of those turds in your house


----------



## mikeny

mikeny said:


> Wow. I was able to get in touch with the local office who talked with the installer. Supposedly he will be coming with a tech supervisor between 2-4 with everything I need.
> 
> I'll report later.


The installer came with his tech supervisor after 4. They left at at about 7:45. This was not their first DECA install. They said they did several since the 13th.

Unlike Saturday, they showed up with everything I needed but they thought they needed to get the order changed for some reason as I said earlier.

Job entailed:

1. Converting Slimline 5 LNB/WB68 to SWM 3 LNB/8 way splitter
1a) SWM conversion entailed going from 8 lines run to 5 so they needed to determine which were the live lines using some terminator that whistled at the live one.
2. Relocating HR20-700 to where R15-100 was (now disconnected)
3. Installing HR24-500 where HR20-700 was
4. Installing HR24-500 in place of HR20-100 (now disconnected)
5. SWM power installed at one living room HR24-500 spot
6. Connected DECA modules to HR20-700 and H21-100 
7. Connected DECA module to router with 18 volt PI

Issue:

After hooking everything up, they couldn't get green lights on the DECA at the router as I posted in a panic yesterday and therefore I couldn't get the internet connection at any of the receivers.

They tried switching coax lines. One was supposed to be dead, one live. They tried another DECA and also tried to go into a switch instead of router. They couldn't resolve it.

I got lucky later, after they left by swapping to the proper coax and making sure everything was connected securely.

Long story somewhat shorter, everything is working great.

Other observations:

The installers did not test signal strength.

They did not enter the network setup screens for the new HR24s and weren't going to check for the MRV functioning.

After I ran the advanced network setup enabling the network/MRV functioning, they wondered aloud how they would know what to enter for each individual customer.

The Deep End:

One installer completely lost his patience and became inappropriate: He adamantly declared that he will never do another DECA install again. He kept speaking of how they hadn't eaten all day and he needed to go to his kids. He kept sarcastically telling his supervisor how easy and quick 'they say' these installs are supposed to be but he knew it would be like this.

As I wrote in the other thread, he was so mad about the DECA at the router not working he was saying it was my router, FiOS, my house, and anything else he could think of.

At one point when I was checking on another receiver's connection, he blamed me for disconnecting power to router, which he supposedly powered on. This wasn't the router. It was a switch which I disconnected because it wasn't needed anymore due to the DECA system.

I feel a little bad for writing about some of what went on but in the end it was kind of disturbing. Most customers wouldn't have the patience to put up with the guilt trip the guy tried to lay on me.


----------



## MurrayW

mikeny said:


> The Deep End:
> 
> One installer completely lost his patience and became inappropriate: He adamantly declared that he will never do another DECA install again. He kept speaking of how they hadn't eaten all day and he needed to go to his kids. He kept sarcastically telling his supervisor how easy and quick 'they say' these installs are supposed to be but he knew it would be like this.
> 
> As I wrote in the other thread, he was so mad about the DECA at the router not working he was saying it was my router, FiOS, my house, and anything else he could think of.
> 
> At one point when I was checking on another receiver's connection, he blamed me for disconnecting power to router, which he supposedly powered on. This wasn't the router. It was a switch which I disconnected because it wasn't needed anymore due to the DECA system.
> 
> I feel a little bad for writing about some of what went on but in the end it was kind of disturbing. Most customers wouldn't have the patience to put up with the guilt trip the guy tried to lay on me.


How much did you tip him?


----------



## mikeny

MurrayW said:


> How much did you tip him?


I actually did tip them and they didn't say thank you. Maybe it was a cultural thing. Maybe it was the amount. I don't know.

I talked with that tech this morning and let him know everything was working. He was very pleased to hear, it, was friendly and seemed to have recovered. Some guys just say what's on their minds, I guess. For him it really was a long day. It wasn't personal.


----------



## Ken984

I voted no problem. Installer was great. DirecTV tried to charge me for a receiver swap I did not request but one phone call fixed that.


----------



## Dave DFW

Installer had all the right parts for the work order. It was his second mrv installation. He had one small issue with signal strengh, but moving the PI to another room with a shorter cable run fixed that. Looks like word is getting around the installer community. This guy arrived and was ready to work hard and get the job done.


----------



## FHSPSU67

SWM16/DECA installed today and everything's working. Didn't even lose any recordings I really would have preferred a SWM3 LNB, but who am I to complain about being "only" qualified for a SWM16 by the W.O.?:lol:


----------



## Homebrew101

Install went without any hitches yesterday. I wasn't home but the wife was, said it took him about 3 hours and he did comment that it was his first MRV install.

New dish, SWiM, swapped my H20-100 for the H24 - love the compact size of the H24 as I had a space issue in the bedroom armoire - I didn't know if an AM-21 would fit but it does easily since the H24 is so tiny.

Only 1 minor bit, he told my wife that my RF remote doesn't work with the H24 :nono2:

took me less than 15 minutes to install/setup the AM-21(FedEx delivered it after he left) and program the RF remote

sweet to be able to record to the dvr from the H24 in the bedroom, I wasn't even thinking about that being an option, now if only the H24 had a buffer :lol:


----------



## Steve

Homebrew101 said:


> [...] Only 1 minor bit, he told my wife that my RF remote doesn't work with the H24 :nono2: [...]


Assume you mean a DirecTV RF remote? If so, hasn't been a problem for others. Not sure what he's talking about.


----------



## rahchgo

My Connected Home install happened this morning. I already had SWM so that made it relatively simple. The installer swapped my four port splitter with a green label 8 port spitter. He installed a band stop filter between my SWM PI and the dish. My AU9 SL3S dish is not green label. (I self installed SWM.) Four receivers got DECA's and a fifth DECA was installed with a PI and connected to my router. Most difficult part of the install was getting the receivers to activate. We opted out of the beta on each receiver and then rebooted, but the beta option still showed in the menu. It took the tech 20 minutes or so on the phone to get the Multi-Room option turned on.


----------



## Steve

rahchgo said:


> [...] Most difficult part of the install was getting the receivers to activate. We opted out of the beta on each receiver and then rebooted, but the beta option still showed in the menu. It took the tech 20 minutes or so on the phone to get the Multi-Room option turned on.


In case this happens to others, I didn't opt out of the beta after my DECA was installed, but was able to turn it on via directv.com. After you log-in, go to "my account", "my services", "whole home DVR" and click the "subscribe" button. A couple of minutes later, you should see "beta" disappear from your receiver's "setup, multiroom" menu, and "status" should show as "authorized".


----------



## jdjeff

Called last Wed. and was scheduled for Friday 12-4. Only good news, the installer showed up at Noon! Bad news? He didn't have a SWM (let alone the SWM-16 I needed), DECA adapters or PIs. They weren't on his work order. Thought he would get me all set though by replacing my dish and that would give me internet and handle all 14 of my tuners. I politely explained to him why that wasn't the case. After making 5 or 6 phone calls, he said he had found what he needed at the warehouse...he would head off and grab the stuff. Long story short, he never went to the warehouse, and instead just went off to do other jobs. After sitting around for 8 more hours and making many, many calls, I was finally told that the tech wasn't coming. They rescheduled me for Monday btw 4 and 8. At 8, they knocked on the door and told me they didn't have any of the equipment they needed. :eek2: They knew all along they didn't have it. But waited until 8 to let us know. They rescheduled for yesterday. Nice tech showed up on time, and had (at least the SWM-16). Physically had it that is, but the work order didn't authorize him to install it. After 2 hours of talking with the install company and Directv, he finally got the green light to do the install. Which, to say, means he and I did the install. He had no earthly idea what to do. And he had no power inserters, and he had no idea how to connect up my HR20-100. I kept pulling up install diagrams and pictures to show him what needed to be done and where. He kept telling me he needed a broadband DECA in order to hook me up to the router. Showed him again how to do it. Got someone to bring him more parts. He never did connect the HR20 as he didn't have any other splitters. He was very nice, but said he had received 20 minutes of training, but that with all the time we had spent and what I had showed him, he felt comfortable now doing the installs. 

More bad news? He has left the ticket open so I can't get Directv to get me off the Beta to the permanent MRV.

Good news? Until Directv switched me off the beta this afternoon, everything was working. I just kept my ethernet connection to the HR20 live and it worked! 

Thanks Directv


----------



## sigma1914

Self install done...DECA is great!


----------



## dennisj00

Since there are about 3 threads related to SWim / DECA / MRV installations, here's my installation results:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2465264#post2465264

In summary, very pleased and the guys thanked me for additional training.


----------



## bearmur

Swim/deca/mrv install was moved from A.M. to P.M. Installer had to go back to shop to get the 2 H24's that replaced my H20's. He was short one deca that he had to come back the next day to install. I got a SL 3 instead of a SL 5 so I lost 119 and 110. I hope I do not miss any programing I should get. 3 of my DECA's show yellow LEDs on clink. Is this a problem or just the color of the LEDs? MRV has worked but I have seen no difference from home network.


----------



## veryoldschool

bearmur said:


> Swim/deca/mrv install was moved from A.M. to P.M. Installer had to go back to shop to get the 2 H24's that replaced my H20's. He was short one deca that he had to come back the next day to install. I got a SL 3 instead of a SL 5 so I lost 119 and 110. I hope I do not miss any programing I should get. *3 of my DECA's show yellow LEDs on clink*. Is this a problem or just the color of the LEDs? MRV has worked but I have seen no difference from home network.


This isn't right and they should be green.


----------



## graymd74

Had issues with equipment not showing up with the tech. Sales folks misrepresented what should have been included.

That said, the install for 2 existing DVR's and two new H24's took over 8 hours! Had a tech that was willing to listen and work with the diagrams and posts from the forum to help complete the install. Everything is hooked up and running, including my HR20-100 that was problematic during the install.


----------



## njblackberry

Unbelievable.

Had an appointment for last Monday. I call to confirm; make sure they have a SWiM-16. They show up without one.
Sent an e-mail to DirecTV Customer Advocate - they get on the case. Call rescheduled for Friday (today) 4-8.
Get a call from Customer Advocate yesterday confirming they have a SWiM 16 and a 4-8 appointment.
Installer calls Friday at 7:30am. They have us down for an 8-12 appointment. Then they call back and say they have no DECA Broadband connections so they can't come out.

Installer calls at 9. He doesn't have a SWiM-16, but should be getting one. I explain how to combine a DECA with an 18v power supply to make a DECA Broadband. He gets it. Says he just spoke to dispatch and I'm confirmed for 4-8.

At this moment, a DirecTV installer arrives. While I am still on the phone with another DirecTV installer. I can't be at home today from 10-4.

So I have no idea who, or what parts, will show up later. Frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## Hdhead

njblackberry said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Had an appointment for last Monday. I call to confirm; make sure they have a SWiM-16. They show up without one.
> Sent an e-mail to DirecTV Customer Advocate - they get on the case. Call rescheduled for Friday (today) 4-8.
> Get a call from Customer Advocate yesterday confirming they have a SWiM 16 and a 4-8 appointment.
> Installer calls Friday at 7:30am. They have us down for an 8-12 appointment. Then they call back and say they have no DECA Broadband connections so they can't come out.
> 
> Installer calls at 9. He doesn't have a SWiM-16, but should be getting one. I explain how to combine a DECA with an 18v power supply to make a DECA Broadband. He gets it. Says he just spoke to dispatch and I'm confirmed for 4-8.
> 
> At this moment, a DirecTV installer arrives. While I am still on the phone with another DirecTV installer. I can't be at home today from 10-4.
> 
> So I have no idea who, or what parts, will show up later. Frustrating, to say the least.


Good luck. Rootin for you!


----------



## njblackberry

I actually have a fully functioning Ethernet CAT-5/Powerline MRV Internet connected network now. I had NO IDEA it was going to be so difficult to get the DirecTV approved network installed! 

Since I have no idea when that will happen, I sent them an e-mail (per Doug's excellent instructions) to enable a beta tester...


----------



## Eddie L.

...I did have one problem. The installer had to leave to go get a band stop filter (not a big deal). The main problem was that the receivers did not "see" each other after he correctly installed all of the equipment. The problem with that was that it was only his 2nd DECA install, and he couldn't come up with a solution.

Thankfully, I knew to post the problem here, and Doug and some of the other posters had my solution in a matter of minutes ("refresh services on directv.com" was the solution).

So, even though I had that one problem, I'd call it a successful install.


----------



## kymikes

I had done all the prep that I could and the install was a 'piece of cake'. The installer showed up at 8:30AM and was done with the 'upgrade' install by 9:20AM. Since I had 2 HR21-700 and 2 H21's, no equipment upgrades were needed beyond switching the LNB, replacing the multiswitch with a splitter and adding the DECA modules. He knew what he was doing, had all the correct pieces and it was simple. The longest part of the total process was the elapsed time it took to get DirecTV to authorize my account. He was on the phone for almost 45 minutes to get the authorization to 'take' (about the same time as the physical upgrade. All well done and working well in about an hour and half.

Yeh!


----------



## mikeny

kymikes said:


> I had done all the prep that I could and the install was a 'piece of cake'. The installer showed up at 8:30AM and was done with the 'upgrade' install by 9:20AM. Since I had 2 HR21-700 and 2 H21's, no equipment upgrades were needed beyond switching the LNB, replacing the multiswitch with a splitter and adding the DECA modules. He knew what he was doing, had all the correct pieces and it was simple. The longest part of the total process was the elapsed time it took to get DirecTV to authorize my account. He was on the phone for almost 45 minutes to get the authorization to 'take' (about the same time as the physical upgrade. All well done and working well in about an hour and half.
> 
> Yeh!


One guy did all that in 50 minutes? That sounds fast compared to many of the other testimonials.


----------



## kymikes

mikeny said:


> One guy did all that in 50 minutes? That sounds fast compared to many of the other testimonials.


Yes, he and I had a brief discussion before he started, talking about what was needed and his view of what he was about to do matched mine. I have all my coax runs and cat5e cables numbered and I told him which cables he needed to keep and which would now be unused. It was 'bang, bang, thank you Maam' from their on. A few minutes to replace the LNB, another 5 - 10 to replace the multiswitch with the splitter, and then he popped on 4 of the DECA's while I did the one in the basement (since I had the dogs in the basement). Everything went in the correct way the first time and then we started the wait for authorization. If the authorization had worked like it should (5 - 10 minutes), he would have been out of the house in less than one hour.

The way it should work IMHO.


----------



## upgrade lately?

Had my install yesterday morning and it went great. The installer replaced the LNB with a green label one, re-aligned my dish, replaced my splitter with a green label one, added the deca connected home adapter and pluged it into my network switch. Installed a deca adapter on my HR20-700. Swapped my other two dvr's with HR24's. 
Activated the new boxes and I was up and running in less than an hour and a half. 

I love it when you get a competent installer! Kudos D*


----------



## mikeny

kymikes said:


> Yes, he and I had a brief discussion before he started, talking about what was needed and his view of what he was about to do matched mine. I have all my coax runs and cat5e cables numbered and I told him which cables he needed to keep and which would now be unused. It was 'bang, bang, thank you Maam' from their on. A few minutes to replace the LNB, another 5 - 10 to replace the multiswitch with the splitter, and then he popped on 4 of the DECA's while I did the one in the basement (since I had the dogs in the basement). Everything went in the correct way the first time and then we started the wait for authorization. If the authorization had worked like it should (5 - 10 minutes), he would have been out of the house in less than one hour.
> 
> The way it should work IMHO.


Well you had the cables labeled which was awesome and really made it easier. My techs needed about a 1/2 hour plus to figure out which were the live wires as we downsized from 8 to 5.

I should have told my installer I had dogs in the basement. I may have had better luck with my router DECA if I hooked it up the first time myself.


----------



## MrD1sturbed

So just got done with my upgrade. The installer arrived at 0830 and left at 1240. Work detail included:

Swapping 5LNB & Dish for SL3 SWM
Swapping 3x H20 for 3xH21 w/DECA
Converting current HR20-100 to DECA
Setting up DECA Cloud connection

Everything went well for the most part. The installer was missing a DECA so the install isn't 100% complete and he needs to come back out today or tomorrow to finish up. 

I must say I am disappointed in not getting H24's for the receivers or an HR24 upgrade for the DVR. I know it's not guaranteed but it would have been nice not to have to work with 3yr old equipment.


----------



## Richierich

Everything went fine but it took about 4 hours.

He installed a new SL3 LNB, a SWM16 Multiswitch, 5 DECA Adapters for my 5 DVRs (my HR24-500 has DECA Internally), the DECA Adapter for my Router and all of this for only $75.50.

What a Deal. I had to help him because I knew what to expect technically for the DVR to Populate the MRV Status Screen (he though something was broken or not done because they did not all appear at first but I told him that it takes awhile for the Status Screen to find all of the DVRs and List them accordingly.

Plus he had to install a special DECA Adapter for my HR20-100 which he said should be replaced.


----------



## Jared701

Everything went fine excpet the installer did not know how to hook the cloud up to my network. The install took around 3 hours for installing a SWM + 2 new receivers and one from mover's connection. I've had to call back quite a few times to try to get another installation date or get them to send the parts needed to get the boxes online. Hopefully I'll get a call back in the next couple of days and get the installation finished.


----------



## kymikes

mikeny said:


> I should have told my installer I had dogs in the basement. I may have had better luck with my router DECA if I hooked it up the first time myself.


A little creativity can go a long way. :lol: :lol: Actually I had the cables labeled (numbered) because I had the most god-awfull mess you have ever seen from over the years. Although most of the D* install was done by me, some coax replacement for debug, a no longer used cable internet connection, etc. had left over 300 feet of coax that was either unused or exceptionally longer that needed. Last year, I spent several days and took each cable, figured out if it was used (if not, removed), put new fittings on most RG6 and cleaned it all up. Labeling was by far the easiest way to keep up with the mess. The extra challenge is all this in a hot, low head clearance and no floor (running the rafters) but it is a lot better now.


----------



## rsblaski

Day1: Installer arrived but did not have the necessary parts (DECA modules).
Day 2: (Different) installer replaced AT-9 dish with slimline+SWiM lnb, installed 4-way splitter and PI (removed multi-switch), installed DECA modules on three HR dvds, but incorrectly cabled the network from the HR-22.
Day 3: After learning (thanks everyone) that my network was improperly connected, original installer returned with another DECA module, 2-way splitter and PI. Installation was finaly completed.

I have no complaints about either installer. Tex (the first installer) is based here in Pahrump and had not received the parts from D*'s Las Vegas warehouse as of his first visit. He also told me that when he attended his "training", they did not even have the equipment to work with--all they saw was a video and got some handouts. I provided him with a diagram (http://www.highdefforum.com/directv-forum/101990-deca-directv-ethernet-coaxial-adapter.html) which he said was more informative than what he had and showed where to install the PI for the network.
Neither he nor installer 2 was aware that a second PI was needed for the home network connection.


----------



## RAD

Second attempt at install went a bit better. Installer didn't have SWiM16 with him but at least he had one on the way. The office tried to pawn off a WB616 to use, he knew that wouldn't work and forced the issue to get the SWiM16. 

Everything worked after power back up, except the HR20-700. DECA was all green but HR20-700 didn't see any sat signals and he couldn't get it to work. So I'm now the proud owner of a new HR24-500. Guess that makes up for the screw up last week of having no SWiM16's in the office.


----------



## tfederov

Freaking awesome news!!! That gives me hope for tomorrow!


----------



## njblackberry

My installation (rescheduled) was set for 4-8pm today. Installer originally showed up at 830am, but I had already spoken to dispatch and they said he'd come back later. I couldn't stay around this morning.

At 4:30 they said he'd be there around 8. At 7 he called to say he and another installer were on the way.

The lead installer clearly knew his stuff. Walked in with a SWiM-16, six DECA devices, a new H24 to replace an R10 (no more SD)  and the power inserter for the DECA Broadband.

It took about 4 hours (including a few breaks for water and a soda) and everything looks great. I must have pulled out 250' of Ethernet (and a switch and two Powerline Ethernet adapters) and everything is working properly. After we were done he peaked the dish and all 103(ca) signals are > 90%. Very nice... I tipped them as they did a great (and clean) job.

Worth the wait (if not the aggravation).. Good luck to everyone else getting DECA MRV.


----------



## Richierich

My Installer did the same thing with an LNB Replacement, replacing my multiswitch with a SWm16 Multiswitch, 5 DECA Adapters plus the Power Inserter and the DECA Adapter for my Router so I gave him a Very Nice Tip as he was very nice and did clean work!!!


----------



## tsbrady1

Successfulful Install! Finally, Tech was delayed about 3 hours because of rain. Installed new SWM 3 dish, hooked up 2) HR20-700 and swapped out an H20-100 for an H24. Only real problem was that they could not get one of the HR20's to show up, so after they called D* and had them refresh all is fine! I told them you could refresh on line but they were skeptical, I did not want to interfer with thier install so I did not press the issue. Took about 3.5 hrs. Shout out to VOS and Doug and all the others who were helpful in helping me get my hands around what would transpire. If anybody in Atlanta gets Fritz from Mastec to do the install you should be in good shape, he pretty much knows what he was doing.


----------



## jagrim

Well, finally finished with installation and did not lose any recordings. This was my installers first SWM 16 and MRV with DECA Install. I knew it was going to be a long day when we discussed what was going to occur. 

Total install time was about 7-1/2 hours.

1) No SWM 16 switch. DTV noted it in the notes buit did not put it in the order. Had to wait while one was brought. 

2) They brought a H20 to replace my H20. Had to wait for an H24 to be brought. 

3) They did not bring a Broadband DECA to hook up to the router. They do not have any so we used one of my DLink 1105 switches to finalize the "temporary hook up". 

4) They only brought (6) DECA modules. If they had brought (7), I could have used that to bridge to the router if they would have brought a power supply

5) Supervisor insisted he hook up band stop filters between the SWM 16 and the AU9 dish. This prevented the STB's from having sat signal and took about an hour to diagnose. Once they believed me and took them out, STB's started to come alive.

6) Now that it was hooked up, could not see all STB's. Was about to go crazy then VOS (super hero of the day) said to put a router to it to fix it. Worked like a charm and we're up and running.

7) Hooking up the H24 to where the H20 required a dish adjustment. and then it works.

8) I had to provide all the necessary splitters for hooking up the HR20's as they failed to bring any

My installers were not as knowledgeable as I would have hoped. They had about 5 hours of training. He has improved his knowledge and took several handouts of hook ups that I printed from this site. Hopefully, his next install will go quicker as he now knows how to make it work.

Now, I'll just wait for a BB Deca to show up or just buy one form SS and install myself.

Overall, a long and productive day


----------



## Mike058

I got a H-21 and HR-22. I ordered MRV but only got one DECA (attached to the H-21). I understand I need another DECA for the HR-22, but do I need a third one to hook up to the home internet? The HR-22 has two ethernet connections and I have to guess that the home internet hooks to one and the DECA will hook to the other. Then the H-21 will be able to control the DVR via the coax, but not access the internet. But that's ok, because the HR-22 is the only thing that needs that access(right?). I just want to find out now, because, if I'm lucky :sure: someone will be out to complete the install today and I want to know ahead of time what he needs to do. I don't want to go ape**** about getting a 3rd DECA if I don't need it.


----------



## DogLover

Mike058 said:


> I got a H-21 and HR-22. I ordered MRV but only got one DECA (attached to the H-21). I understand I need another DECA for the HR-22, but do I need a third one to hook up to the home internet? The HR-22 has two ethernet connections and I have to guess that the home internet hooks to one and the DECA will hook to the other. Then the H-21 will be able to control the DVR via the coax, but not access the internet. But that's ok, because the HR-22 is the only thing that needs that access(right?). I just want to find out now, because, if I'm lucky :sure: someone will be out to complete the install today and I want to know ahead of time what he needs to do. I don't want to go ape**** about getting a 3rd DECA if I don't need it.


You do need a 3rd DECA to access the internet.


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike058 said:


> I got a H-21 and HR-22. I ordered MRV but only got one DECA (attached to the H-21). I understand I need another DECA for the HR-22, but do I need a third one to hook up to the home internet? The HR-22 has two ethernet connections and I have to guess that the home internet hooks to one and the DECA will hook to the other. Then the H-21 will be able to control the DVR via the coax, but not access the internet. But that's ok, because the HR-22 is the only thing that needs that access(right?). I just want to find out now, because, if I'm lucky :sure: someone will be out to complete the install today and I want to know ahead of time what he needs to do. I don't want to go ape**** about getting a 3rd DECA if I don't need it.


You need/want the third DECA because you DON'T WANT to use the second port on the HR-22. :nono:


----------



## Mike058

veryoldschool said:


> You need/want the third DECA because you DON'T WANT to use the second port on the HR-22. :nono:


Thanks guys. I'll make sure I don't turn the dude loose until the internet is working.

What's the second port on the HR-22 for anyway?


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike058 said:


> Thanks guys. I'll make sure I don't turn the dude loose until the internet is working.
> 
> What's the second port on the HR-22 for anyway?


either nothing, or for slowing down the DVR functions as it sucks away CPU cycles.


----------



## bsbuskirk

I voted for "Everything was installed ontime without any problem," although there was one small glitch, but I was aware of the possibility from reading posts here. i had SWIM/DECA installed, but continued to get the "not authorized" message. Called CSR, explained issue, told her I had Choice Extra + HD DVR, she switched me off my old package, put whole home DVR back on my account, and sent the authorization back out to my receiver. Finally back in MRV business

Summary: Installer replaced LNB for SWIM, put in power inserter for SWIM, DECA units for two HR21's and broadband (total 3), and put in power inserter for DECA used for broadband. Cost - $100 Time - 1 1/2 hrs.

Thrilled with results!


----------



## RAD

It's good to see that the 1st time without problems selection is improving, almost 50% of all the votes. When this poll closes tomorrow I'll probably open another one to track how more recent installs are going so the 1st weeks poor results won't skew the newer installation votes.


----------



## tfederov

Round 2 was awesome. For you guys in the DFW area, if you get Zach as your tech, he's good to go. We got everything wired up and working without a hitch. Okay, I did have one HR20-700 that didn't like the upgrade but we replaced it with an HR24-500 and everything is happy.


----------



## slowchange

Installer just left. I have 3 old HR20-700s. Problem was when he plugged ethernet cable in DECA it cut off my internet and would not allow DVRs to see each other. Plugged ethernet directly into DVR and everything kicked on and works great.


----------



## veryoldschool

slowchange said:


> Installer just left. I have 3 old HR20-700s. Problem was when he plugged ethernet cable in DECA it cut off my internet and would not allow DVRs to see each other. Plugged ethernet directly into DVR and everything kicked on and works great.


Well that isn't right.
Maybe you could explain your setup a bit more.
Do you have a DECA to router bridge?


----------



## Vinny*

The guy left here without completing the job. My H21-100 can see my HR20-700. They cannot see the HR24. The tech told me that he did not have to Connected Home Adapter and ethernet cable to the HR24. Is this why I cannot see the HR24 on either of the other two TV.s? The tech told me it was built in. He is gone now. He was here for three hours. He is going to have his supervisor call me to rechedule and get it set up correct. He could not set up the internet connection either.


----------



## veryoldschool

Vinny* said:


> The guy left here without completing the job. My H21-100 can see my HR20-700. They cannot see the HR24. The tech told me that he did not have to Connected Home Adapter and ethernet cable to the HR24. Is this why I cannot see the HR24 on either of the other two TV.s? The tech told me it was built in. He is gone now. He was here for three hours. He is going to have his supervisor call me to rechedule and get it set up correct. He could not set up the internet connection either.


The HR24 doesn't need a DECA, it is internal.
Now without a DECA to router bridge, the router isn't supplying DHCP, which may be why they aren't all seeing each other. This may take a while but happen in time. With the router connected, this happens on boot up.


----------



## slowchange

veryoldschool said:


> Well that isn't right.
> Maybe you could explain your setup a bit more.
> Do you have a DECA to router bridge?


Have Verizon router running to a 4 port switch which runs to a ps3, xbox 360 and Hr20-700. Took to cat5 cable out of Hr20-700 and plugged into DECA. Nothing worked, Internet, MRV. Unplugged from DECA and plugged back into HR20-700 directly. Everything works fine now.


----------



## veryoldschool

slowchange said:


> Have Verizon router running to a 4 port switch which runs to a ps3, xbox 360 and Hr20-700. Took to cat5 cable out of Hr20-700 and plugged into DECA. Nothing worked, Internet, MRV. Unplugged from DECA and plugged back into HR20-700 directly. Everything works fine now.


:lol: [sorry] The DECA needs to plug into the HR20-700 and another one to plug into your router.
As it seems you have it now, there is no DECA network.
Look at the images thread at the top to see some setups.


----------



## David MacLeod

RAD said:


> It's good to see that the 1st time without problems selection is improving, almost 50% of all the votes. When this poll closes tomorrow I'll probably open another one to track how more recent installs are going so the 1st weeks poor results won't skew the newer installation votes.


perhaps adding one asking if installers had all equipment might help narrow down issues if anyone looks too.


----------



## slowchange

veryoldschool said:


> :lol: [sorry] The DECA needs to plug into the HR20-700 and another one to plug into your router.
> As it seems you have it now, there is no DECA network.
> Look at the images thread at the top to see some setups.


DECA is still plugged into the back of the HR20. When the cat5 was plugged into DECA it could not see my network for some reason.


----------



## veryoldschool

slowchange said:


> DECA is still plugged into the back of the HR20. When the cat5 was plugged into DECA it could not see my network for some reason.


The DECA "plugged in" to the HR20 is only the DC power, so there is no networking connection to the HR20. That's why you need to connect the ethernet cable.
Why it couldn't see your network is [it sounds like] you don't have another DECA to connect to your router/home network.
"Goes in one DECA" through the coax and "out the other DECA" to your home network.


----------



## mcsmolar

veryoldschool said:


> The DECA "plugged in" to the HR20 is only the DC power, so there is no networking connection to the HR20. That's why you need to connect the ethernet cable.
> Why it couldn't see your network is [it sounds like] you don't have another DECA to connect to your router/home network.
> "Goes in one DECA" through the coax and "out the other DECA" to your home network.


So your saying I need one DECA in the back of the DVR and one DECA connected to my router?


----------



## veryoldschool

mcsmolar said:


> So your saying I need one DECA in the back of the DVR and one DECA connected to my router?


That's correct, "and" a DECA for each receiver that you want to use with MRV, other than the 24s which have them internally.


----------



## mcsmolar

veryoldschool said:


> That's correct, "and" a DECA for each receiver that you want to use with MRV, other than the 24s which have them internally.


Does that DECA just plug in to the coaxial of the router? No cat5 connection.


----------



## veryoldschool

mcsmolar said:


> Does that DECA just plug in to the coaxial of the router? No cat5 connection.


cat5 to your router. Sounds like you have a cable modem. You need a coax drop from your dish/splitter and then the DECA connects to this and the cat5 to the router.


----------



## mcsmolar

veryoldschool said:


> cat5 to your router. Sounds like you have a cable modem. You need a coax drop from your dish/splitter and then the DECA connects to this and the cat5 to the router.


Yeah. It's a FiOS router. So since I have 3 DVRS I need 4 DECAs. I don't have any kind of coaxial from the dish anywhere near the router so can I just put a DECA in my attic where my switch is and run a coaxial from the dish to the DECA and then plug the DECA cat5 into the switch and then leave the other end of the DECA empty?


----------



## veryoldschool

mcsmolar said:


> Yeah. It's a FiOS router. So since I have 3 DVRS I need 4 DECAs. I don't have any kind of coaxial from the dish anywhere near the router so can I just put a DECA in my attic where my switch is and run a coaxial from the dish to the DECA and then plug the DECA cat5 into the switch and then leave the other end of the DECA empty?



Yes with 3 DVRs you'd need 4 DECAs.
From the dish, there is a splitter to feed your DVRs. This is where another coax needs to connect. If this is closer to a network switch than the router, you could connect the DECA to the splitter coax, connect the DECA PI to power it and then connect the ethernet to your switch.


----------



## jeffreytz

It went pretty smoothly, except I just realized my network isn't connected via at the deca at all. 

I'm in an old 3 story home w/basement downtown and originally had 4 lines coming off the dish down the side of the house to the basement, two lines hooked to a HR20-700 there, and then the other two hooked to existing coax that was originally used to deliver cable upstaires, one line goes to the media room (2nd floor) HR21-100, the other to the 3rd floor bedroom with a HR20-700.

The basement HR20 and media room HR21 each are connected to Wireless N bridges for internet connection. The 3rd floor bedroom isn't connected to the internet at all.

The installer upgraded the dish, installed the power inserter and 8 way splitter and then the deca at each of the receivers. Now all the receivers are reporting dual tuners on the swm dish and all tested fine recording/watching two shows.

I had originally used the wireless routers during the multi-room beta to watch shows on the basement HR20 on the media room HR21. Since the bedroom didn't have a network connection it was never used for multi room.

So now that the swm and decas are setup, the basement and the media room have multi-room enabled and working. Reading through this forum today I realize I don't have ethernet setup through my decas, the tech just left the wireless bridges connected directly to the receivers. 

The 3rd floor HR20-700 reports that its authorized for multi room but doesn't see the other recievers and reports it doesn't have a network connection. My guess is this is because the extra deca to hook one of the bridges into the cloud wasn't setup. I'm guessing that it isn't just having them all on the swm, they have to be on the deca cloud as well (or connected to the same network cloud, in my case). 

So it looks like I need another deca with a power inserter to hook up to the wireless bridge and basement HR20 (that's the closest bridge to the wireless router, which is in a different room in the basement) in order to get the network setup in the deca cloud. I don't think the tech understood this; he said it was his first upgrade, all the others have been new installs.


----------



## mikeny

jeffreytz said:


> It went pretty smoothly, except I just realized my network isn't connected via at the deca at all.
> 
> I'm in an old 3 story home w/basement downtown and originally had 4 lines coming off the dish down the side of the house to the basement, two lines hooked to a HR20-700 there, and then the other two hooked to existing coax that was originally used to deliver cable upstaires, one line goes to the media room (2nd floor) HR21-100, the other to the 3rd floor bedroom with a HR20-700.
> 
> The basement HR20 and media room HR21 each are connected to Wireless N bridges for internet connection. The 3rd floor bedroom isn't connected to the internet at all.
> 
> The installer upgraded the dish, installed the power inserter and 8 way splitter and then the deca at each of the receivers. Now all the receivers are reporting dual tuners on the swm dish and all tested fine recording/watching two shows.
> 
> I had originally used the wireless routers during the multi-room beta to watch shows on the basement HR20 on the media room HR21. Since the bedroom didn't have a network connection it was never used for multi room.
> 
> So now that the swm and decas are setup, the basement and the media room have multi-room enabled and working. Reading through this forum today I realize I don't have ethernet setup through my decas, the tech just left the wireless bridges connected directly to the receivers.
> 
> The 3rd floor HR20-700 reports that its authorized for multi room but doesn't see the other recievers and reports it doesn't have a network connection. My guess is this is because the extra deca to hook one of the bridges into the cloud wasn't setup. I'm guessing that it isn't just having them all on the swm, they have to be on the deca cloud as well (or connected to the same network cloud, in my case).
> 
> So it looks like I need another deca with a power inserter to hook up to the wireless bridge and basement HR20 (that's the closest bridge to the wireless router, which is in a different room in the basement) in order to get the network setup in the deca cloud. I don't think the tech understood this; he said it was his first upgrade, all the others have been new installs.


Is there a DECA connected to your HR20-700 on the 3rd floor? You shouldn't have the wireless bridges connected to your other receivers. You should simply have DECA there with the proper CAT 5 from it to the ethernet port on your receiver. The coax from the DECA should go into the SAT 1 port on the receiver. You should call them and tell them also to come back and run a coax line from your dish/splitter to your router for On Demand, Media Share, TV Apps and DirecTV2PC.


----------



## slowchange

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jeffreytz

mikeny said:


> Is there a DECA connected to your HR20-700 on the 3rd floor? You shouldn't have the wireless bridges connected to your other receivers. You should simply have DECA there with the proper CAT 5 from it to the ethernet port on your receiver. The coax from the DECA should go into the SAT 1 port on the receiver. You should call them and tell them also to come back and run a coax line from your dish/splitter to your router for On Demand, Media Share, TV Apps and DirecTV2PC.


Yes there's a DECA on the 3rd floor HR20-700, that's how its getting the "two tuners". The MVR needs an Ethernet connection to the home network to work however, right?

I really don't want to run another line to the room where the router is, so I just want to use a second DECA at the nearest HR20-700 and connect it to the wireless bridge that's already there (right now it's connected directly to the receiver which gets that receiver on the network, but doesn't supply the "DECA cloud" with any sort of network connection).

From looking at all the pictures and diagrams I believe I have it now  When the tech comes back Monday he just needs one more DECA with a PI, a splitter, and the stop band filter, because it doesn't look like there's one there at the SWM PI and the 8 way splitter (I'm assuming it works now because there's no current Ethernet network traffic connected to the DECAs to worry about).


----------



## mcsmolar

One last question. I moved one DECA from a room I don't use much and I am redoing setup. When kind of dish should it be set to? I know it's a slimline but I have 18 different choices and not sure which it should be. Is there a particular one for a DECA setup or do I have to do trial and error?


----------



## mikeny

jeffreytz said:


> Yes there's a DECA on the 3rd floor HR20-700, that's how its getting the "two tuners". The MVR needs an Ethernet connection to the home network to work however, right?
> 
> I really don't want to run another line to the room where the router is, so I just want to use a second DECA at the nearest HR20-700 and connect it to the wireless bridge that's already there (right now it's connected directly to the receiver which gets that receiver on the network, but doesn't supply the "DECA cloud" with any sort of network connection).
> 
> From looking at all the pictures and diagrams I believe I have it now  When the tech comes back Monday he just needs one more DECA with a PI, a splitter, and the stop band filter, because it doesn't look like there's one there at the SWM PI and the 8 way splitter (I'm assuming it works now because there's no current Ethernet network traffic connected to the DECAs to worry about).


The DECA cloud alone networks the receivers for MRV. Bridging the cloud to your 'home network' be it directly through router or alternatively via switch, wireless bridge or powerline provides access to the internet for On Demand, TV Apps, Media Share and DirecTV2PC, and DirecTV Cinema ordering.


----------



## jeffreytz

mikeny said:


> The DECA cloud alone networks the receivers for MRV. Bridging the cloud to your 'home network' be it directly through router or alternatively via switch, wireless bridge or powerline provides access to the internet for On Demand, TV Apps, Media Share and DirecTV2PC.


Ahh, awesome! OK I can set that up now and then add the internet connection for "on demand" on Monday.

Thanks!!

JT


----------



## mikeny

jeffreytz said:


> Ahh, awesome! OK I can set that up now and then add the internet connection for "on demand" on Monday.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> JT


Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## 69hokie

Install was completed today, but originally scheduled for yesterday. The HSP called yesterday to indicate he had the parts, but the tech had already left and had no way to get the parts to the tech...and the tech had not been trained but the supervisor indicated he was going to try to talk the tech through it. I told the supervisor that I had participated in some of the DECA testing and was familiar with how to and how not to install them. Today, the tech arrived. He was eager to learn since he had absolutely no knowledge about SWM16 or DECA. We worked together and he asked a lot of questions, but got the intall completed relatively quickly and he called and got D* to initiate my Multiroom Viewing Service. He expressed appreciation for my willingness to share what I knew with him and he was really eager to learn. A good experience for us both. I got what I wanted installed and he gained a little knowledge about installing equipment he had not seen before today. I also told him about DBSTalk and suggested it was a good way for him to keep up with what D* was doing and the kinds of problems people were experiencing with their setups.


----------



## jeffreytz

mikeny said:


> Enjoy and good luck.


OK so I powered everything off, removed the wireless bridges, connected the DECAs via cat5 to the receivers, then powered everything back on, and the two receivers that worked before on MVR still work, but the bedroom HR20-700 still wasn't showing any DVRs connected to the network. I took a look at its network settings and noticed it had an old IP address from when it was connected to the home router two years ago in CA, so I went into network settings and selected restore defaults, then let it reconnect to the network. It reported there was no internet connection, I exited, and then it could see the other two, success!

Here's the funny thing: looking at the "to do" queue on my media room DVR, I now have zero recording conflicts thanks to the SWM upgrade ability to record two shows on a single coax. A big reason why I was using the multi-room beta (and before that my SlingCatch) was to see shows recorded on the basement DVR because they couldn't record in the media room; the odds of that happening now are pretty slim (but there have been times in the past when I've "needed" to record three things at once, so this will be useful in that situation). I guess now the basement DVR is relegated to "extra space" 

Thanks again for the help!! Can't wait to get the internet hooked back in!

JT


----------



## jeffreytz

One more quick question: since this is all working, does that mean the stop band/smw filter is installed? I don't see it anywhere, but maybe it was installed outside? My system reports I have the SL5-SWM dish at this point. 

Thanks!


----------



## mikeny

jeffreytz said:


> OK so I powered everything off, removed the wireless bridges, connected the DECAs via cat5 to the receivers, then powered everything back on, and the two receivers that worked before on MVR still work, but the bedroom HR20-700 still wasn't showing any DVRs connected to the network. I took a look at its network settings and noticed it had an old IP address from when it was connected to the home router two years ago in CA, so I went into network settings and selected restore defaults, then let it reconnect to the network. It reported there was no internet connection, I exited, and then it could see the other two, success!
> 
> Here's the funny thing: looking at the "to do" queue on my media room DVR, I now have zero recording conflicts thanks to the SWM upgrade ability to record two shows on a single coax. A big reason why I was using the multi-room beta (and before that my SlingCatch) was to see shows recorded on the basement DVR because they couldn't record in the media room; the odds of that happening now are pretty slim (but there have been times in the past when I've "needed" to record three things at once, so this will be useful in that situation). I guess now the basement DVR is relegated to "extra space"
> 
> Thanks again for the help!! Can't wait to get the internet hooked back in!
> 
> JT


Excellent. Please post how the internet hook up goes.


----------



## dpeters11

After first install didn't connect up the Internet portion, I called DirecTV to have that done. Tech came today, but the last time he was at the warehouse, they didn't have broadband DECAs so he was going to use a standard deca with an injector. But apparently, now that the warehouse does have broadband DECAs, he has to use them, but the warehouse is closed on Saturday.

So had to reschedule for a third day. This is starting to get aggravating. I wish I could specify this tech from now on though. He's been using MRV for 6 months and said he answered a lot of the questions the trainer didn't know the answer to. He specifically mentioned DBSTalk.


----------



## veryoldschool

dpeters11 said:


> After first install didn't connect up the Internet portion, I called DirecTV to have that done. Tech came today, but the last time he was at the warehouse, they didn't have broadband DECAs so he was going to use a standard deca with an injector. But apparently, now that the warehouse does have broadband DECAs, he has to use them, but the warehouse is closed on Saturday.
> 
> So had to reschedule for a third day. This is starting to get aggravating. I wish I could specify this tech from now on though. He's been using MRV for 6 months and said he answered a lot of the questions the trainer didn't know the answer to. He specifically mentioned DBSTalk.


Looks like they coming out early [the new DECA]


----------



## MysteryMan

Connected Home...We have been a DirecTV customer since 1995. Through the years all upgrades and modifications went smoothly and on time. Last year we sold our home and purchased a new on. The installation there was easy and on time. However getting the Movers Connection Bonus turned into a real nightmare. If you suscribe to the Premier Package the reps at DirecTV are not sure how to apply the freebies. Our account was modified for the freebies causing billing errors and programing errors! Finally told them to keep the Movers Connection Bonus.


----------



## spaul

I, was going to have update of install from Tues. 5/18 but, had to change twice due to my wife getting sick then spending 3 days in hospital.So, now set for Sat. 5/29 will report on this after install. I, do have a question after the set up will my other 2 bxs be able to use the apps function like I use now on my HR20- 700 not a deal breaker but, it did cross my mind .My internet connection as present is hard wire connection into wall outlet one to HR20-700 the other to my router/modem DSL in my office area .Appreciate any input also my wife is doing better and will be comming home Sun/Mon @ latest.


----------



## Steve

spaul said:


> I, was going to have update of install from Tues. 5/18 but, had to change twice due to my wife getting sick then spending 3 days in hospital.So, now set for Sat. 5/29 will report on this after install. I, do have a question after the set up will my other 2 bxs be able to use the apps function like I use now on my HR20- 700 not a deal breaker but, it did cross my mind .My internet connection as present is hard wire connection into wall outlet one to HR20-700 the other to my router/modem DSL in my office area .Appreciate any input also my wife is doing better and will be comming home Sun/Mon @ latest.


First off, great news about your wife. Best wishes to her for a speedy recovery.

After the DECA install, all three of your boxes will be networked, so TV Apps, VOD and media sharing should work across the board.


----------



## dpeters11

veryoldschool said:


> Looks like they coming out early [the new DECA]


Yeah, it's just annoying that they wouldn't let him use the DECA he had on the truck, and forced me to reschedule again. And that Multiband's warehouse is closed on likely one of their busiest install days.


----------



## jagrim

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, it's just annoying that they wouldn't let him use the DECA he had on the truck, and forced me to reschedule again. And that Multiband's warehouse is closed on likely one of their busiest install days.


At least your installer had extra DECA's on the truck. Mine came with only one per STB and no splitters for the (3) HR20-100's. Of course, he didn't know how to set up an HR20-100 properly before he came here. They noted on my work order that they would bring a BB DECA when they get one. To get everything working, I plugged the DECA near my router into a Dlink switch and then to the STB. It is working flawless so far.

In about a month, I will order an HR24 and replace one of my HR20-100's so all I need is a power supply to convert one of my existing DECA's for the router hook up.

Now my wife understands why I keep all these parts stored in boxes in the closets around the house.


----------



## dpeters11

jagrim said:


> At least your installer had extra DECA's on the truck. Mine came with only one per STB and no splitters for the (3) HR20-100's. Of course, he didn't know how to set up an HR20-100 properly before he came here. They noted on my work order that they would bring a BB DECA when they get one. To get everything working, I plugged the DECA near my router into a Dlink switch and then to the STB. It is working flawless so far.
> 
> In about a month, I will order an HR24 and replace one of my HR20-100's so all I need is a power supply to convert one of my existing DECA's for the router hook up.
> 
> Now my wife understands why I keep all these parts stored in boxes in the closets around the house.


Except that didn't help me. The first tech installed the receiver DECAs but wouldn't reconnect the Internet. The second tech would hook it up, but DirecTV wouldn't let him. So I have to wait until Wednesday and see if they'll do it then.


----------



## spaul

Steve thanks for the info on MRV concerning use of apps after install on other bxs. Also, my wife came home today after 2PM and is getting caught up on her Young & Restless episodes she missed .Thanks again for your wishes and info.I,ll post back after Sat. 5/29 install.


----------



## bigmac94

Well This Needs to be said...
I needed a SWIM install & along with it I figured,Might as well go with DECA.
My biggest fear was the 3 HR20-100s & I had a H20-100 that was going to be swaped out for a H24-100 & thats Cool!
As most of you have posted,the Installs are, with some exceptions not going well.(to the Installers Credit The Training left them unable to do a lot of the Installations.-New Stuff!!
Well my guy arrived & proceded to tell my all my homework was for nought,Did not need a Bandstop Filter for my HR20-100s just had to be sure all the Parts had a Green Label. K` he sounded positive...
Well 3 hrs later,(moved Dish,changed out the LNB,Checked the wires he was using,replaced the Caps or whatever ya call them things.
He was going nuts... He`d get a picture on one HR20-100 & another would lose its Picture. This went on for a couple days,Finally my guy had enough,called DirectV and asked permission to replace all the HR20-100s.
Well we got 3 HR21-700s & H24-100 and theys talking up a storm.
I Did all the Media stuff & the Reciever Stuff and we are good to go..
Turned out very well for me and I must say,I was very Fortunate to have an installer who was as Responsable as he was. Also gotta thank DirectV for Doing what Needed to be done so we could have Quality Picture & Service.
WELL done ALL!!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

bigmac - you were down for a couple of days?


----------



## rleffler

I had the installer from hell this afternoon. Actually, he was a nice guy, just very clueless to DECAs. After six hours, I was told that he couldn't troubleshoot it any longer and had other customers to service and left.

Needless to say, I called Directv to complain. The CSR I spoke to was appalled at the fact the tech just left. I had the manager of the installation company call a few minutes later. He was just going to have the tech return to finish the job. I had to remind him that the tech was unable to complete the job and left.

When the installer called I asked about a SWiM 16 and was told he was bringing one. He brought two SWiM8s with a Dual SWM Expander. He kept claiming it was a SWiM16.

The DECAs aren't seeing each other, so I suspect it's a switch. I also have one DECA on a HR20-100 that won't light up. You can move it to another unit and all three lights come on.

The question I do have is how are the DVRs addressed when using the typical DECA cloud? I thought that they would just use DHCP to request an address. Mine are getting a 169 private subnet, but also can't see the broadband DECA. I suspect that is because they can't see the DHCP server and the Internet. I even went so far as enter static addresses that I used previously to no avail.


----------



## RAD

rleffler said:


> When the installer called I asked about a SWiM 16 and was told he was bringing one. He brought two SWiM8s with a Dual SWM Expander. He kept claiming it was a SWiM16.


He'w wrong, two SWiM8's and an expander is NOT the same as SWiM16's. They don't have the bridging between the two of them that the SWiM16's have which allow DECA's to communicate between the two seperate SWiM8 networks.


----------



## Steve

rleffler said:


> I had the installer from hell this afternoon. Actually, he was a nice guy, just very clueless to DECAs. After six hours, I was told that he couldn't troubleshoot it any longer and had other customers to service and left.
> 
> Needless to say, I called Directv to complain. The CSR I spoke to was appalled at the fact the tech just left. I had the manager of the installation company call a few minutes later. He was just going to have the tech return to finish the job. I had to remind him that the tech was unable to complete the job and left.
> 
> When the installer called I asked about a SWiM 16 and was told he was bringing one. He brought two SWiM8s with a Dual SWM Expander. He kept claiming it was a SWiM16.
> 
> The DECAs aren't seeing each other, so I suspect it's a switch. I also have one DECA on a HR20-100 that won't light up. You can move it to another unit and all three lights come on.
> 
> The question I do have is how are the DVRs addressed when using the typical DECA cloud? I thought that they would just use DHCP to request an address. Mine are getting a 169 private subnet, but also can't see the broadband DECA. I suspect that is because they can't see the DHCP server and the Internet. I even went so far as enter static addresses that I used previously to no avail.


You're right. Because they can't see the DHCP server, your H/HR's are self-generating addresses as if they were on an isolated DECA cloud.

I'd just sit tight until you get a SWiM-16, because that's the only way you're going to get all your boxes to see each other inside the cloud.

Then you'll need to get that cloud properly connected to your LAN.

BTW, HR20-100 DECA connection is unique. I'm not looking at a diagram, but if I remember it correctly, the co-ax out from that DECA needs to be split and connected to both SAT1 and SAT2 on the HR20-100.


----------



## wcr

My installation was finally completed today after two missed appointments. For my troubles, my remaining SD DVR was upgraded to HD gratis.

The tech knew exactly what he needed to do for the SWM and DECA. The new DVR is the HR24-500, which was new to him.

In the end, DTV made things right and I'm glad I hung in there for one more attempt.


----------



## jmjaym

I had my installation on 5/19. It was the installers first DECA. He said that they had classroom training but no hands-on. He did seem to know what he was doing though. He changed the LNB to SWiM, hooked up the DECAs and replaced an HR20 that had a bad tuner with an HR-24. He tried to call and get the workorder amended to add the new receiver but the CSR said he couldnt do that so he had his office call in a new w/o to get the receiver. A coworker brought it over. I requested an HR-24 and he got me one. So I ended up with an HR22, 24, 20 and an R16 that was part of the upgrade to replace an R10

After the install, only 2 of the 3 HRs could see the network. The HR20 could not. He said that it would eventually. Wrong. On Demand is not working either except on the HR20 because he left the cat-5 connected to the router from it. 

I thought that was the reason that the HR20 wasn't seeing the network so I disconnected the cat-5 connection from the HR20 to the router. After resetting and refreshing-nothing.

I see from reading other posts that it is because he did not install a DECA and PI on the router, is this correct? Also, If I have a SWiM LNB and 4 DVRs is there a line left to install the DECA on the router?

The installer (not sure if its same one) is coming back on Monday (5/24). We'll see how it goes. They usually call early in the morning to let you know what time they are coming. I plan on telling him that he should have another DECA and PI with him.


----------



## veryoldschool

jmjaym said:


> I see from reading other posts that it is because he did not install a DECA and PI on the router, is this correct? Also, If I have a SWiM LNB and 4 DVRs is there a line left to install the DECA on the router?
> 
> The installer (not sure if its same one) is coming back on Monday (5/24). We'll see how it goes. They usually call early in the morning to let you know what time they are coming. I plan on telling him that he should have another DECA and PI with him.


The dish has only one coax, which is split as needed.
Yes you need one more DECA + PI and this can be split off the coax without affecting the 4 DVRs.


----------



## HoTat2

RAD said:


> He'w wrong, two SWiM8's and an expander is NOT the same as SWiM16's. They don't have the bridging between the two of them that the SWiM16's have which allow DECA's to communicate between the two seperate SWiM8 networks.


Hey guys;

My MRV install is scheduled for tomorrow, and I have six DVRs (12 tuners) of which granted only two at present are HR2Xs to be MRV'ed with the rest SD-DVRs.

I was wondering though should the installer show up like this with two SWM-8s in an E2 expander assembly this way if I would still be within my rights or be proper to still demand a SWM-16 for future-proofing in case I choose to add more MRV capable receivers later even though two SWM-8s will work for the time being as long as the DECA cloud and internet router DECA dongle are connected to the same SWM-8?


----------



## MikeG0628

Installer came on Saturday toward the end of the scheduled window (11 for an 8-12 window). He spent 15 minutes looking around but didn't have any of the equipment he needed. He went to the warehouse to get what he needed. About 2 hours later he came back. He spent two hours workiing but it wasn't working right. He wanted to get another part, go on another install, and then come backw ith his supervisor to finish up. 
He finally came back at about 6:30. It turns out that he tried to use 2 SWM-8s to satisfy my 13 tuners since he siad there weren't any SWM-16s in San Antonio. So, he re-hooked everything back up the way it was and will call me back when a SWM 16 gets delivered.


----------



## RAD

I've started a new poll at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177895, please use that thread going forward.

Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott

Closed @ OP Request


----------

